# Gym buddy for fitness first @ Ibn Batuta mall



## subh_live (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, its a bit boring to go gymming alone.. I visit the Fitness First at Batuta mall around 5 PM - 7 PM on 3-4 days a week. 

Anyone game? 

Cheers!


----------

